
GDD: a lazy, naive, false design method - jonny_storm
https://amoveablebeast.neocities.org/2016-09-03-gdd-graph-driven-development.html
======
crawfordcomeaux
Thank you so very much for sharing this! I have needed FOR DECADES a means of
deciding how to approach problems, not just in design/development work, but in
life.

This is such a simple, straightforward strategy for me to apply in order to
meet my need for peace & order in my life. I can't emphasize how happy and
relieved I feel right now. Again, thank you.

